# Boil and Bite Tooth Whitening Trays



## Minka (Feb 13, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried these?

I really wanna whiten my teeth, so I bought a tube of whitener which works really, really well, but it's recommended to use with a tray so it made my gums feel a little raw, and I haven't used it since.

I've seen the boil and bite trays on Ebay before, and i'm wondering how well they work.

Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## MeganNicole (Feb 13, 2010)

A few years ago I bought tooth whitening products on Ebay (trays,22% gel) and it worked really well for me,but I only purchased 10cc of whitening gel and after I finished it I forgot and never went back and purchased more.

Yesterday I bought a set of mouth trays and the whitening gel,I bought the 35% because my teeth are used to the whitening products,if it's your first time they recommend using 22% or less.

Check out the links to see what I bought :

MOUTH TRAY,Teeth Whitener,Whitening,NEW,EASY,Top&amp;Bottom - eBay (item 380197199555 end time Feb-12-10 13:44:46 PST)

35% Teeth Whitening Gel 6 PACK REFILLS! 60CCs of GEL - eBay (item 390089649173 end time Mar-01-10 21:00:00 PST)


----------



## Minka (Feb 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MeganNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A few years ago I bought tooth whitening products on Ebay (trays,22% gel) and it worked really well for me,but I only purchased 10cc of whitening gel and after I finished it I forgot and never went back and purchased more. 
Yesterday I bought a set of mouth trays and the whitening gel,I bought the 35% because my teeth are used to the whitening products,if it's your first time they recommend using 22% or less.

Check out the links to see what I bought :

MOUTH TRAY,Teeth Whitener,Whitening,NEW,EASY,Top&amp;Bottom - eBay (item 380197199555 end time Feb-12-10 13:44:46 PST)

35% Teeth Whitening Gel 6 PACK REFILLS! 60CCs of GEL - eBay (item 390089649173 end time Mar-01-10 21:00:00 PST)

Megan... I think I love you




.

Cheaper than I thought they'd be. I'm totally gonna have to purchase those trays!

Thankles!~


----------



## MeganNicole (Feb 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Minka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Megan... I think I love you



.

Cheaper than I thought they'd be. I'm totally gonna have to purchase those trays!

Thankles!~

Aww *hugs* I'm super glad I could help!


----------



## sooperficial (Feb 13, 2010)

Kandee the makeup artist has a youtube video on this. All you need is 2 sport mouth guards. They have them at WalMart in the sports section and they're $1 each. All you do is warm some water in the microwave and drop the mouth guard in. It gets super soft and you just put it in your mouth and bite down really hard.


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 13, 2010)

I saw Kandee's youtube review of the sports mouth guard a good while back, and I was impressed. What a great moneysaver. Her teeth are fab too..


----------

